# A camera With all features but except a camera.



## koolent (Oct 29, 2010)

*Help*

Hi,I Need A mobile phone which has all features like:

i)An Audio player
ii)Fm Radio
iii)blue tooth

etc...........

all features a cell phone can have but-->


        Just 1 thing --->Not a Camera please

                                    My Budget is abt  

                                          Rs.7000


----------

